# Winchester Drylok 12 GA. 3 1/2"



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have 1 case (10 boxes) of these I want to sell or trade for 3" 12 gauge. I prefer Hevi Steel, but open to offers.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I would trade these for 20 gauge shells too.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

I might be interested, what are you thinking on price?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Buckfinder said:


> I might be interested, what are you thinking on price?


$15 a box...I believe I have 8 boxes left, or like I said, I'll trade for 3" 12 ga or 20 gauge. Federal blue box, Xperts or Hevi Steel.


----------

